# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة: مشاكل في تشبيكات الدماغ مسؤولة عن الهوس بالمظهر

## salihmob

*  قال  باحثون أميركيون، إن تشبيكات غير طبيعية في الدماغ قد تكون مسؤولة عن سبب  تركيز بعض الأشخاص على مظهرهم الخارجي إلى حدّ يقوّض قدراتهم السلوكية. 
وذكرت موقع (هيلث ديلي نيوز) أن الدراسة شملت أشخاصاً يعانون اضطراب التشوه  الجسماني، وهو مرض عقلي يدفع المصابين به للاقتناع أنهم مشوهون وقبيحون،  على الرغم أن مظهرهم يكون في الواقع طبيعياً. 
وقال باحثون من جامعة كاليفورنيا - لوس أنجلس، إن هؤلاء الأشخاص يعانون من  تشبيكات غير طبيعية في الدماغ، ما يعني أنهم يعانون من مشكلة في التوصيل  بين منطقتيّ الدماغ المسؤولتين عن البصر والمشاعر، ما يعيق عملية معالجة  المعلومات. 
وأوضح الباحثون في الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "الأدوية النفسية العصبية"،  إنهم وجدوا علاقة وثيقة بين تراجع التشبيك في الدماغ ومدى حدّة اضطراب  التشوه الجسماني. 
وشرح الباحث، جايمي فوسنير، "كلما كانت تشبيكات الدماغ متردية، كلما زادت  العوارض سوءاً، على الأخص في ما يتعلق السلوك القهري، مثل النظر المستمر  إلى المرآة". 
وفي الدراسة، فحص الباحثون صور اشعة لـ14 راشداً يعانون من اضطراب التشوه  الجسماني و16 آخرين لا يعانون منه، ساهمت في إثبات النظرية.  *

----------

